# support first stopover in GB.



## chrisgog

Have copied this post from MMM forum as I believe we should all support this venture. Please all email.:-

To those of you who are already involved in suporting Dawn Rogers to create an Aire de Service/motorhome stopover in Pembrokeshire if you haven't already heard from her would you please e-mail Pembokeshire County Council at the following e-mail address showing your [email protected] 
Dawn is trying to create the first privately owned Aire de Service on the style of continental Aires and is two years down the road of trying to obtain planning permision and is having to resubmit her plans for a second chance. We have until July 14 2006 to get our voices heard on this important matter. Somehow or other all the letters of support except one from Brownhills who support the application seem to have gone astray but the objectors letters have not; strange that. I've tried to paste her letter into this message but cannot but if you need more information please e-mail me at [email protected] and I will send an attachment of the letter. To those of you who would like to see a similar system to the continent operate here now is your chance to do something to help,if we can only get one Aire up and running it will be a start and an example to hold up to other councils. 
Give it your best shot 
Anon

Hope this gets support 
Chris


----------



## Hub

This sounds like a worthy cause eh?

Could this post be made into a 'sticky' for a while so that everyone gets a chance to view it? 

Surely a few emails from members here might help a bit.

A network of Aires in UK.......... I wish!!


----------



## Hub

I've just received an email from Dawn Rogers explaining all the ins and outs of whats happening re. this potential Aire and she has asked me to spread the word.
If you'd like a copy of the full details contained in the attachment Dawn sent me please just send me a PM and I'll forward.


----------



## chrisgog

Please support this everyone. I will keep bumping this to the top or can we have a sticky on this?
It maybe in Wales and a long way from many of us but it will be the first and we need to start somnewhere.

Chris


----------



## spykal

Hi Chris & Hub

Is it possible for you to reproduce the some more information here...anyone wishing to email support for this planning application will need at least the full applicants name and the planning application number to be included in the email or the council will not be able to file them and the email will do no good.....we are at the hands of the bureaucrats so we need to comply with their rules.

mike


----------



## bognormike

just cut & pasted this info from the MMM site also - gives the full reference & contact addresses:-

Further information on the planning application: Planning Application Reference:06/0305/PA If you intend to write the address is: 
Mr. D.M. Lawrence 
Head of Planning 
Pembrokeshire County Council 
County Hall 
Haverfordwest 
Pembrokeshire 
SA61 1TP 
Web site: www.pembrokeshire.gov.uk 
You can e-mail Dawn Rogers for information: [email protected]

I would suggest that everybody interested in this give her the supprt she deserves. If we don't try we don't get!  
There is also another application in Durham - see the MMM site


----------



## DABurleigh

That, and more background/ context, is at:

http://www.ukmotorhomes.net/stopover.shtml

We have tentative plans to visit the area later this year, not that anything will be done by then, but it brings home the point that many of us DO have interests here. And as much bureaucracy works on precedent, it deserves our explicit support.

Dave


----------



## bognormike

I've just linked across to the planning site, and they don't appear to have links to the planning details, or an updated list of applications - it only goes up to the end of May. :!: You will have to send an individual e-mail in support, quoting the ref number and giving your name & address (not just e-mail)


----------



## spykal

Hi Dave & Mike

Thanks for the information and the good links, I had spent ages going through the Pembroke CC web site without getting anywhere.
...now I can do the "right thing" and get off a letter of support with all the right details in place. 
I hope a few more can spend a few moments of their time doing the same.

Mike


----------



## bognormike

Pembroke CC - what a way to avoid getting any comments on planning applications - don't publish them & don't publicise how to comment! Hitchhiker's guide to the galaxy comes to mind...........

One of the few good services provided by our local council (Arun), is their planning site - put in the application number and you can get actual plans & applications on screen & make comments directly.


----------



## Oatsy

Just to say that I have just sent an email to Stewart Longhurst, and also copied it to Dawn Rogers. In case new supportive messages go "astray", at least Dawn will have some measure of depth of support. 8)


----------



## Pusser

If this is approved I can see it being built with a height barrier and the toilets being used by weirdos and druggies. I'm not sure this country is ready for civilised amenities. But I will email my support of course.


----------



## DABurleigh

Support sent. For those who have registered there is more information on the proposed development in the Yahoo Motorhome List, a post just made by Andy Clarke:

http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/motorhome-list/message/75445

Dave


----------



## peejay

An excellent and worthy cause to support, don't forget also that Motorcaravan Magazine have had a campaign running for some time now called 'Stoppovers UK' and there are in fact a few aires style stoppovers already in operation...

http://www.motorcaravanmagazine.co.uk/content/souk/database.htm

I am already supporting the MCM campaign and will also support Dawn Rogers commendable attempts as well. Thanks for bringing this to the fore Chris, support email on its way....

pete.


----------



## Raine

support sent to both, good on them!


----------



## tokkalosh

Support e-mail sent with copy to Dawn.


----------



## chrisgog

Great response everyone. Sorry I havent been online but been in work. 
Glad to see that this is receiving support.
Thanks Bill. Glad you didnt mind me copying your post.

Hope it all helps.


----------



## 92046

Mail has been sent, with a copy to Dawn.

Stating my objection to height barriers in Pembroke Dock, with lack of parking for MHs, the amount of money spent in PembrokeDock on my recent visit, and the amount of money spent when two friends of mine fill up with fuel, as both have long range fuel tanks of 2000 litres, and a garage fuel top up will cost over £1000.00 each,
And untill better parking, MH car park Aire's are available in Pembrokshire, I or my two friends will not be returning to Pembrokshire, and will spend our money in a more MH friendly area.

Colin


----------



## JohnDough

Gee looks like Ireland is leading the way on this !!!!!! Great stuff councils.


----------



## tokkalosh

Whilst sitting alongside my motorhome in Saundersfoot harbour car park today I was approached by a lady who handed me an envelope marked "Motorhome Stopover. Please Help!" 
As she started to explain what it was about I asked, "are you Dawn?" and the replay was "Yes".
I was happy to be able to tell her that I had already emailed my support, with a copy to her and she was chuffed to have met someone who knew all about it.
Good on her - she is working hard and hopefully will get even more support from those she met today.


----------



## DABurleigh

Lovely to hear of someone so positive, appreciative of support, and doing her damnest to make it happen.

Dave


----------



## 92859

Greetings,

Tried the http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/motorhome-list/messag e/75445 URL but not able to log on as I am not a member Dave.

I have however emailed Dawn Rogers for more information before drafting a letter to Mr Lawrence at the Pembroke CC.


----------



## DABurleigh

Peter,

That's why in the same post as that link I said:
"For those who have registered there is more information ..."

For those not or unwilling to register, it would be a wasted visit 

Dave


----------



## bognormike

Any news on this? when is or was the planning committee meeting?


----------



## DABurleigh

Resurrecting this thread seemed best.

I today received in the post a letter from Pembrokeshire County Council informing me that an appeal is underway against the refusal of this planning application.

Representations must be submitted by 1 May in triplicate to:
Case Officer Mh H Jones,
The Planning Inspectorate,
Crown Buildings
Cathays Park
Cardiff
CF10 3NQ

quoting reference number APP/N6845/A/07/1201209.

I have emailed Dawn Rogers asking her the points best made in the light of the refusal (I was probably informed of the rejection but don't recall the arguments/ sticking points if indeed included).

Dave


----------



## chrisgog

Keep us informed Dave
Chris


----------



## sheringham

Hi Dave

We also received notification this morning from Leon Elms, Planning Technician for PCC. 
Any idea how many more are out there?
We are away on Monday until past the date required for reply and like yourself I would like reminding of the reasons for refusal.

Either way we will write something, in triplicate, and yes we will want a copy of the Planning inspectorates' decision.

Ron & Margaret


----------



## DABurleigh

Received the following from Dawn:

"I wasn't aware that letters had been sent out to you by PCC, or I would have contacted you sooner, as I had been informed that it is office practice to notify objectors but that they had no particular policy regarding re-notifying supporters. Perhaps it is different for an Appeal, or they may have amended their policy.

Our Planning Consultant has sent copies of all previous letters of support to the Inspector as part of the Appeal process so everyone who wrote in support of the initial and second chance application should have their views taken into consideration. However, if you feel that there is anything that you would like to add, then please feel free to write direct to the Inspectorate in Cardiff.

Many thanks again for your interest and support in this venture - it is greatly appreciated. 

As the Planning Inspectorate has agreed to deal with the appeal by the written procedure, we may have a decision within three months."



So I guess it was a "no", not a "no, because ...." :-(

Dave


----------

